# So...  Do you game?



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 4, 2015)

I've mentioned my addiction to Wizard101 a time or two.  I am totally hooked but do not like their 2nd game -- Pirate101 at all.  I am signed up for beta testing for J. Tod Coleman's coming soon Play2Crush.

So many seniors are gaming and playing MMO's -- Wizard101 is very popular with all ages but its largest fan base seem split between grandparents and teens and many parents and grandparents are playing with the kids -- that AARP even blogged about it a while ago:

http://blog.aarp.org/2013/04/08/bob-stephen-games-help-isolation/

I've been a wizard for just over three years. I get frustrated with Crowns Isle (if you play, you'll know the nickname for Kings Isle and from whence it comes) as a company but I have to admit, they do what they do very well and I'm glad I've had this game for all of my retirement basically.  Some people say retired gone golfing; well, I've retired and gone questing.

Anybody else play Wizard101 or any other on-line or console game regularly?  With or without grandkids?  I started off with grandson but his interest rapidly waned and Minecraft has held him intent instead.  He still plays Wizard101 once in a great while.  I play daily for 4+ hours.  Would still be six if I weren't here.  lol  (I do not multi-task.)

btw, if you're a fan and if you feel that the Crowns Isle really came out after Coleman left, you might want to sign up for the beta testing.  Here's the link for that:

http://www.play2crush.com/

I'm a little wary because it sounds like PvP which I do not go for at all but I'll certainly give it a chance given it's from the brainchild of Wizard101.  Besides, it's the chance to be in something starting at beta.  And he did encourage me to try it on his FB instead of assuming it's not for solo players like me.


----------



## 911 (Jan 5, 2015)

My wife games. I hunt and fish.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 5, 2015)

Two years ago, we bought the Wii Game for Christmas. I joke with folks and tell them that wife and I get plenty of exercise bowling, playing table tennis, tennis, golf, biking and playing some basketball and baseball. They look sort of shocked. Then I tell them "all done in our living room on our Wii Game". They start laughing. But, that old Wii Game sure can give a work-out!

Use to play a hunting/fishing game on the computer, but got tired of it. We both play a few games on our iPhones. We love playing online Poker on our iPhones.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Jan 6, 2015)

kcvet said:


>



How'd you get this pic of the ladies and me in our weekly card game?  Oh, wait, that's poker.  We play hand and foot.



ClassicRockr said:


> Two years ago, we bought the Wii Game for Christmas. I joke with folks and tell them that wife and I get plenty of exercise bowling, playing table tennis, tennis, golf, biking and playing some basketball and baseball. They look sort of shocked. Then I tell them "all done in our living room on our Wii Game". They start laughing. But, that old Wii Game sure can give a work-out!
> 
> Use to play a hunting/fishing game on the computer, but got tired of it. We both play a few games on our iPhones. We love playing online Poker on our iPhones.



I play on my tablet while I watch TV.  Solitaire, Bejeweled and 100 pics mostly.  World's Largest Word Search too but unless you buy the add-ons, you're talking like 1-3 word searches a day.



911 said:


> My wife games. I hunt and fish.



So basically, she games; you just bring home the game.    Sounds like a plan.


----------

